# surrogate parent expariment



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My Solarte's have been trying alot recently but havent been too successful . They lay good eggs , transport the tads but I haven't seen a froglet in over a year . I dont know if the broms are not holding enough water or not . I know I have to replace a bunch of them and will do so soon but in the mean while I decided to try and see if my O. Lamasi would take care of a couple tads . Recently they have been doing great with raising their own froglets as I've been finding at least a froglet a week in the viv for the last six weeks or so.

So since the Solarte had a clutch of tads ready to transport this week I decided to put 2 of them in the film cannisters in the lamasi tank . I put them in the cannisters they use the most . One had eggs in it just recently that I removed and the other didn't . Well they transported both of them ! One a couple days ago and one today . Hopefully the pumilio tads do as well on the lamasi feeder eggs as the pumilio eggs . Hopefully they even feed them.
They seem to like the one leaf cup in the big bilmea in front as I've pulled three froglets from it and one hopped out of it yesterday . I'm wondering if that is where the put one of the tads ? 
I had my Cristobal female take care of my first Escudo tad to froglet but this is the first time I've tried this , having a thumnail take care of pumilio tads.
Will keep you updated as I see what happens .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can do this with other pumilios, but i have not heard of other frogs raising pumilio tads, keep us posted.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow very interested in reading more about this.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I never would have even thought of that! Good luck and definitly keep us posted.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

This sounds very cool. I can't wait for some updates!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very neat expereiment.

I dont see any reason why they wouldnt raise them as there own if they transported them 

Good luck !


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

It looks like Robb's site is down at the moment, but when it comes back up be sure to check out his experiments and observations regarding surrogate parenting...

www.robbster.com


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Ha, It's been a while since I read his trials , but thats what made me think of it . I think his were with histo's though ? , but pumilio should be similar . The lamasi eggs are actually a little bigger than pum eggs so they should get enough to eat if they feed them . Hopefully the nutritional value is close enough .


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Best of luck mark , u should be able to do it fine


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well its been two months now , and usually my pumilio raised froglets will morph out around this amount of time . So far no Solarte froglets hopping around . Although they have morphed out six of their own froglets in the tank in this amount of time though !  And all six from the same brom too . Plus who knows how many clutches of eggs , and a dozen and a half tads still in the incubator . 
I still see some movement down in one of the brom cups that I can see so I still have a little hope . Maybe it might take a little more time ? I will keep this updated if it happens .


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried a Man Creek with my Vanzo's but it did not work, they lay 2 eggs at a time for their own rads but I am not sure if they ignored the Pum or if it just did not eat them. The Man Creek tad disappeared while they tended others.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

You think you would have did it the other way around since the vanzo's are less common .  

I'm guessing they are too busy raising their own tads or the pum tads don't do as good on the Lamasi eggs . I just figured I would try it with them since they are so good at raising their own froglets . 
I originally thought I would give this a try since the Solarte's were not doing it lately . 
Who knows it might even be hopping around in there and I just haven't seen it yet .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mark,
did you check on the tads? or are they not visible?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The way the broms are situated in the tank I have never been able to see any tads in the broms in this tank . 
This morning I saw the male taking care of a couple tads that I had missed till now . They have no problem laying and transporting just I guess feeding and finishing .


----------

